# Steam Engine History WTD - Little Husky



## gustavus (Jan 9, 2010)

Recently acquired this poppet valve steam engine, the previous owner and maker thought the plans came from Popular Mechanics around 1952.

The engine is 3/4" Bore x 5/8" Stroke, the cam lobe is affixed directly to the crankshaft, the poppet vale resides inside a large canister and the steam exhausts through ports drilled into the cylinder. The copper pipe acts as a manifold directing the steam forward.

I would like to know the name of designer of the plans and the year this engine showed up, why is the valve inside such a large chamber.And what purpose is the port on top of the valve chamber.

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## bearcar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Welcome to HMEM Gus'. The engine in question is named Little Husky. A gentleman by the name of C.W. Woodson designed this engine. It was built for model high speed boats and it was published in the January 1944 issue of Popular Science. The port at the top of the valve chamber is for steam admission, although the original design had it perpendicular to the chamber about midway down its length.


BC1
Jim


----------



## gustavus (Jan 9, 2010)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> Welcome to HMEM Gus'. The engine in question is named Little Husky. A gentleman by the name of C.W. Woodson designed this engine. It was built for model high speed boats and it was published in the January 1944 issue of Popular Science. The port at the top of the valve chamber is for steam admission, although the original design had it perpendicular to the chamber about midway down its length.
> 
> 
> BC1
> Jim



Thank you Jim, on both counts, the information fills that void I was feeling over this little engine. 

It must be of the original design it has a steam port perpendicular midway as you say but not shown in the picture I posted., the part is loose from the engine and resides in a box, not shown in the picture.

I'm sure that I'm going to enjoy belonging to the HMEM, I have a small lathe but think I'll be asking for more advice than I'm capable of giving. I'll be sure to browse the tooling and " how did you do that" before asking questions that may have been previously answered.


----------



## Maryak (Jan 10, 2010)

gustavus,

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## gustavus (Jan 10, 2010)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> gustavus,
> 
> Welcome to our forum.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bob, I have been following your progress on Hit Me Miss Me, I especially enjoyed turning the crankshaft.

Gill


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 10, 2010)

the plans and writeup are here
Little Husky
PS Jan 1944 pg 148
Tin


----------



## gustavus (Jan 10, 2010)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> the plans and writeup are here
> Little Husky
> PS Jan 1944 pg 148
> Tin



I never expected this type of response, this morning's email contained a message from Bob with the plans for the Little Husky in a PDF file and now your link.

Seems that I'm destined to have the Little Husky as my first project engine. 

Thanks a million guys for giving me some direction with a start up project.

I would like to make the engine all brass with the exception of the piston and connecting rod, main-shaft and cam lobe.

Should I use the yellow or red brass.

Best Regards
Gill


----------



## deverett (Jan 11, 2010)

The drawings are also available here: http://npmccabe.tripod.com/husky.htm both in original form and up-to-date style.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## bearcar1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Glad to hear that you got the drawings OK, although uninvited ;D By all means make an attempt to build one of these. they are quite the noisemaker. 

BC1
Jim


----------

